# JD 332(diesel) seems to lose power,after warm up.



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I'm playing with a 1984 JD 332.
The little Yanmar engine runs fine,for about an hour,then seems to bog down.
All fuel components spec out,and tank has been cleaned,with all fuel lines replaced with non-rubber ones.
All filters were replaced,and injectors are good..
Fuel pressure is good,As is the compression(both checked hot,and cold).
Any ideas ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you John, but good to see you!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

At least a 30 year old engine, have the valves been run since Bush 1 was in office? I just picked up a 1989 322. It has the Yanmar 3TG66UJ, in-line, 3-cylinder gas engine. Yours should be the Yanmar 3TN66UJ Diesel. My understanding is that is the same as the JD Series 220 Diesel Engine. JD Component Technical Manual CTM3 (Aug 1993) is the attachment
CTM3


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy John,
You may have a flow restriction somewhere in your fuel system. First thing I would check is the vent in your fuel cap? Also check for fuel screens: 1) Attached to the fuel shut-off valve sticking up inside the bottom of the tank. 2) In the top of the sediment bowl. 3) In the inlet to the fuel pump. 

Maybe your fuel pump is faltering as it gets warm?


----------

